# New & a bit Shy ,, Hey U All..



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Not really sure what to say Yet .. Having a Blonde moment LoL ..


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome  no need to be shy, a bit of reading on here and you wont be haha.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

hola meadow mix, hows it hanging?


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Welcome buddy!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Hai


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Tanx .. I hope I be fine and that my pix will come on soon too .. Woo Hooo: cowboy:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sawatdee krap.

& Welcome.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Howdy :thumb:


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Word up home slice :thumbup1:


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Thank U ..


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

welcome aboard


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Word up home slice :thumbup1:


dr manhattan, down wiv da kids n that :thumbup1:

welcome meadow mix


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I,ll keep it simple. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## madrone (Dec 20, 2011)

Welcome! Relax and have a look around^^


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Word up home slice :thumbup1:


Too kool for skool!

Howdy


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Word up home slice :thumbup1:


What does that even mean? :lol:

Welcome Meadow Mix. Maybe you could tell us a bit about yourself


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

welcome


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## Davie L (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome.....


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Thank U All !! ... Few more Days on here & I will come up with some Cheeky Blonde stuff .. LoL


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm shy too, you will be fine here, lots of shy guys and gals.

Welcome!!


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Thank U .. )


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> What does that even mean? :lol:
> 
> Welcome Meadow Mix. Maybe you could tell us a bit about yourself


Would be a good start wouldnt it lol.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

I would Love to say that am 35 but am 45 year young Swedish Lady

that's live and work here in the UK for the last 10 years..

Done and still keep fit ,, Love my horse riding , MT bike , swimming and gym..

Did some serious Muay Thai and my younger days .. )

And I Really Like my Ice Lolly's wen the weather is HOT !! ... LoL


----------



## Duckbill (May 29, 2013)

im a bit late but welcome


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd like to say I'm 45 ...but I'm not either. Add a few years & that's about right.


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

Hey whats up!! Maybe start with your goals?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Meadow Mix said:


> I would Love to say that am 35 but am 45 year young Swedish Lady
> 
> that's live and work here in the UK for the last 10 years..
> 
> ...


 :lol:

where do you train


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Thank U ..


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Duckbill said:


> im a bit late but welcome


 Thank U .. )


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

sckeane said:


> :lol:
> 
> where do you train


 Haaa Haaaa ,,, On the Farm .. Lol


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

New member states they are shy, posts posing avatar.

Does shy mean something else these days?

Welcome all the same.


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

MattGriff said:


> New member states they are shy, posts posing avatar.
> 
> Does shy mean something else these days?
> 
> Welcome all the same.


 So now U don't like my Pix?? .. :innocent:

And Thank U for the Welcome ..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Taler du dansk?


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Taler du dansk?


Lite Dansk fast flyttande Svenska ..


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Meadow Mix said:


> Lite Dansk fast flyttande Svenska ..


Välkomna


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Välkomna


I'd get a cream for that mate 

Welcome @Meadow Mix :beer:


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

jon-kent said:


> Välkomna


 Tackar Tackar !! ...

:thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Nej..for soren vi snakke dansk og svensk!! :thumb:


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

Allah Ackbar


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Jeg har lige spist ballon og nu mit øre er store


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Jag pratar bade Svensk , Norsk , Dansk & English ..

:-D


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi and welcome to uk-m.

Anything you are unsure of or any thing you're not happy with then let one of us mods know and we'll help you out.

Its a great forum so you'll have lots of fun on here.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum mate  all the best with your goals

Ducky


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Meadow Mix said:


> So now U don't like my Pix?? .. :innocent:
> 
> And Thank U for the Welcome ..


No, I hate posing pictures unless it is an actual stage appearance, from some sort of lifting comp or very funny.


----------



## javilionaire (Jul 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Shogun32 (Mar 31, 2013)

Welcome and good luck with your goals.


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Robsta said:


> Hi and welcome to uk-m.
> 
> Anything you are unsure of or any thing you're not happy with then let one of us mods know and we'll help you out.
> 
> Its a great forum so you'll have lots of fun on here.


 Cheers for that and much Appreciated !! ...

And yep ,, its easy to get lost some times so its Nice to know there is some Help out there wen U need it..


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Shogun32 said:


> Welcome and good luck with your goals.


 Thank U and Best of luck to U too .. :thumb:


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

javilionaire said:


> Welcome!


 Cheers .. :thumb:


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

ducky699 said:


> Welcome to the forum mate  all the best with your goals
> 
> Ducky


 Thanks for the Welcome Ducky ..


----------

